# Whereas - legal documents



## cescato

Traduzi:

"MEMORANDUM OF AGREEMENT ... WHEREAS the Proprietor warrants that he is the sole and exclusive owner of the rights which are the subject of this agreement and WHEREAS it is mutually agreed as follows ..."

por:

"MINUTA DE CONTRATO ... POR MEIO DO QUAL o Proprietário garante ser o único e exclusivo proprietário dos direitos que são objeto do presente contrato e POR MEIO DO QUAL fica mutuamente acordado o seguinte ...".

. Geralmente emprego a expressão "considerando que" para traduzir "whereas" em contextos como esse. O problema é que, enquanto na primeira ocorrência de "whereas" o termo pode ser traduzido dessa forma e a frase pode ficar como "considerando que o Proprietário garante...", na segunda ocorrência, essa tradução não funciona. Assim utilizei "por meio do qual" em ambas as ocorrências.

O problema é que não estou segura se ao adaptar dessa forma o texto eu não estaria deformando seu sentido...


----------



## Outsider

Não nos pode citar o texto original completo? Não consigo ter uma opinião definida sem o resto da frase.


----------



## Vanda

Tá certo, Cescato. Neste tipo de documento é a tradução que usa. Acredito que você pode manter a mesma expressão na segunda menção, apenas fazendo a adaptação da frase do português.


----------



## arbilab

If it has not already been noted, the _whereas_ at the outset of a legal document in English is a convention within legal writing.  The practice of law within each country will have its own convention to be used in this application.

Thus it cannot necessarily be translated, but must be substituted with the convention in use in the applicable jurisdiction.


----------



## cescato

Outsider said:


> Não nos pode citar o texto original completo? Não consigo ter uma opinião definida sem o resto da frase.



Texto original completo:

MEMORANDUM OF AGREEMENT made this 26 day of March, 2008
between John Doe, c/o John Doe II, Inc. Abc East 00th Street, New York, N.Y. 00000 USA
(hereinafter called the Proprietor) of the one part, and
EDITORA SUCH S/A, Av. Such and Such, 0000 - São Paulo - SP - Brasil
(hereinafter called the Publisher) of the other part,
WHEREAS the Proprietor warrants that he is the sole and exclusive owner of the rights which are the subject of this agreement and WHEREAS it is mutually agreed as follows regarding the work entitled..."


----------



## Outsider

Não vejo problema em usar "considerando" em ambos os casos.

"CONSIDERANDO que o Proprietário garante ser o único e exclusivo possuidor dos direitos que são objeto do presente contrato e CONSIDERANDO que fica mutuamente acordado o seguinte..."​
Suspeito é que o original inglês já vem escrito numa linguagem que deixa algo a desejar.  Estes "considerandos" costumam fazer parte do preâmbulo de uma declaração.


----------



## cescato

Outsider said:


> Não vejo problema em usar "considerando" em ambos os casos."CONSIDERANDO que o Proprietário garante ser o único e exclusivo possuidor dos direitos que são objeto do presente contrato e CONSIDERANDO que fica mutuamente acordado o seguinte..."​Suspeito é que o original inglês já vem escrito numa linguagem que deixa algo a desejar.  Estes "considerandos" costumam fazer parte do preâmbulo de uma declaração.



Ótima sugestão. Vou adotar!


----------



## Carfer

A proposta de Outsider está perfeitamente adaptada à praxe legal portuguesa quanto à forma, ainda que habitualmente cada um dos considerandos ocupe um parágrafo autónomo (numerado ou identificado por uma alínea). São mais comuns nas propostas de deliberação/decisão do que nos contratos propriamente ditos, mas não há nada que impeça ou desaconselhe o seu uso. Os 'considerandos' funcionam como articulado do qual constam os fundamentos da proposta que se faz ou do acordo a que se chegou.
Quanto à tradução que Outsider faz de '_owner_' como '_possuidor_', correcta como sempre do ponto de vista linguístico, terá de ser avaliada, no que toca ao seu real significado jurídico, em função da natureza do contrato (que desconhecemos) porque '_propriedade_' e '_posse_' em direito são conceitos diferentes, com implicações legais também distintas.
Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## Outsider

Ainda bem que passou por aqui o Carfer, que sabe muito mais destes assuntos que eu.  Quanto à palavra "possuidor", sugeri-a para não repetir "proprietário". Reparem que no original inglês aparecem duas palavras distintas, _proprietor_ e _owner_. Não sei se isto corresponderá a alguma distinção legal importante...


----------



## Carfer

Bem, eu penso que o facto de se usar a palavra 'proprietor' para identificar o titular do direito, quando se poderia usar o equivalente ao português 'primeiro contratante/outorgante' ou outra parecida, significa que 'owner' está efectivamente usado na acepção de 'proprietário e não de 'possuidor'.
Um abraço para todos

Carfer


----------



## cescato

Carfer said:


> Bem, eu penso que o facto de se usar a palavra 'proprietor' para identificar o titular do direito, quando se poderia usar o equivalente ao português 'primeiro contratante/outorgante' ou outra parecida, significa que 'owner' está efectivamente usado na acepção de 'proprietário e não de 'possuidor'.
> Um abraço para todos
> 
> Carfer



Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos sobre as distinções legais dos termos!...


----------



## cescato

arbilab said:


> If it has not already been noted, the _whereas_ at the outset of a legal document in English is a convention within legal writing.  The practice of law within each country will have its own convention to be used in this application.
> 
> Thus it cannot necessarily be translated, but must be substituted with the convention in use in the applicable jurisdiction.



So I need not translating it strictly conveying the meaning of "whereas" but may instead use a convention normally employed in legal contexts as the present one...


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que "considerando" satisfaz esse requisito.

Entretanto, lembrei-me de uma tradução melhor para "owner": dono. (Como notou o Carfer, quem tem a posse de determinado bem não é necessariamente o seu proprietário legal.)


----------



## cescato

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que "considerando" satisfaz esse requisito.
> 
> Entretanto, lembrei-me de uma tradução melhor para "owner": dono. (Como notou o Carfer, quem tem a posse de determinado bem não é necessariamente o seu proprietário legal.)



Perfeito. Mais uma alternativa para meu dicionário!...


----------



## Carfer

Dono é quem tem o domínio, quem é senhor de algo, por isso a sugestão de Outsider faz perfeito sentido. Nos contratos, o termo 'dono' aparece até frequentemente associado a 'legítimo possuidor' ('F.... é dono e legítimo possuidor' dum prédio, por exemplo) como forma de enfatizar que o contraente é simultaneamente proprietário e possuidor do bem. 

A nossa convenção, como lhe chama Arbilab (também com toda a razão) não impõe o uso de 'considerandos', que de resto, como já referi, não são muito habituais nos contratos. Neste caso, porém, a adaptação do texto ao nosso formulário convencional obrigaria a algumas mudanças substanciais na forma. Por isso, acho que Outsider volta ter razão quando diz que o uso dos considerandos preenche os requisitos exigíveis a uma tradução, na qual, julgo que todos concordarão, é muito mais importante que se transmita o real conteúdo do documento do que se procure ajustá-lo à forma convencional do país/língua de destino.

Não sabendo nós ao certo de que tipo de contrato de trata, mas parecendo que se trata dum contrato de edição, portanto incidindo sobre direitos de propriedade intelectual, não veria nenhum mal em utilizar o termo proprietário, ainda que a frase resulte deselegante, como nota Outsider.

Cumprimentos para todos

Carfer


----------



## Vanda

Repito o que já disse lá em cima: se seu documento é para o Brasil a convenção é: _considerando que_...e no caso de Proprietor  e owner, proprietário e dono, respectivamente. No escritório de advocacia onde trabalhei com algumas traduções eram os termos usados.


De profissionais da área.


----------



## cescato

Vanda said:


> Repito o que já disse lá em cima: se seu documento é para o Brasil a convenção é: _considerando que_...e no caso de Proprietor  e owner, proprietário e dono, respectivamente. No escritório de advocacia onde trabalhei com algumas traduções eram os termos usados.
> 
> 
> De profissionais da área.



O problema é que o "considerando que" sempre introduz uma subordinada que pressupõe uma principal... e o 2o "whereas" dá inicio aos termos do contrato, de modo que todo o contrato se torna subordinada introduzida pelos 2 "whereas", sem uma conclusão gramaticalmente lógica...

É isso que torna difícil o emprego do "considerando que"...


----------



## Outsider

O "whereas" também introduz uma subordinada em inglês. Se nesse contrato isso não sucede, então o contrado original está gramaticalmente mal redigido (o que é bem possível).


----------



## Carfer

Ok, cescato, não se importa então de reproduzir a parte decisória do contrato para ver que jeito lhe podemos dar?

Carfer


----------



## cescato

Carfer said:


> Ok, cescato, não se importa então de reproduzir a parte decisória do contrato para ver que jeito lhe podemos dar?
> 
> Carfer



Aqui vai:

"MEMORANDUM OF AGREEMENT made this … day of …, 2008
between X, c/o YY, Inc. X Street, New York, N.Y. USA (hereinafter called the Proprietor) of the one part, and
EDITORA X S/A, Av. T, ... - São Paulo - SP - Brasil – CEP (hereinafter called the Publisher) of the other part, WHEREAS the Proprietor warrants that he is the sole and exclusive owner of the rights which are the subject of this agreement and WHEREAS it is mutually agreed as follows regarding the work entitled YYYYY
hereinafter called the Work.
1. THE PROPRIETOR hereby grants to the Publisher for the term of seven years from the date of this agreement the exclusive license to translate the Work into the Portuguese language and to publish and sell copies of such translation in volume form only in a trade edition throughout Brazil..."


----------



## Carfer

Compreendo a sua dificuldade na tradução, sobretudo se a quiser fazer sem se afastar muito da sua literalidade.
Eu diria assim, aderindo tanto quanto possível à letra:

"MEMORANDO/_PROTOCOLO_ DE ACORDO (_embora, se fosse eu a redigir o contrato, tê-lo-ia denominado "CONTRATO DE CESSÃO DE DIREITOS DE EDIÇÃO", que é aquilo que ele efectivamente é, ou algo com idêntico significado_) celebrado aos ... dias do mês de ... de 2008"
ENTRE:
1º - XX, c/o YY, Inc. com sede em X Street, New York, N.Y. USA (a seguir designada por Proprietária) por um lado, e
2º-EDITORA X S/A, com sede na Av. T, ... - São Paulo - SP - Brasil – CEP (a seguir designada por Editora) por outro,
tendo em conta que a Proprietária garante que é a única e exclusiva titular (*) dos direitos que são objecto do presente contrato e atendendo a que chegaram mutuamente a acordo sobre a obra intitulada YYYY, a seguir designada por Obra, 
é celebrado o presente contrato que se rege pelos termos e cláusulas seguintes (**):
1ª- Pelo presente contrato/_acordo_ a proprietária concede à Editora pelo prazo de sete anos, contados da data do presente acordo, licença exclusiva para traduzir a Obra para a língua portuguesa e para publicar e vender exemplares dessa tradução unicamente em forma de livro em edição comercial no território do Brasil..."

(*) traduzi owner por titular porque a alternativa que me parecia mais correcta face à natureza do direito (proprietário) coloca a questão da repetição de proprietário várias vezes na mesma frase, com significados diferentes. Titular é um termo genérico (menos preciso do que proprietário, claro) mas que não me parece desajustado no contexto.
(**) esta frase não está no original, mas é necessária para fazer a ligação às claúsulas do contrato. Suponho que era aqui que estava a sua maior dificuldade. Pode ser suprimida, claro, mas para um falante do português, ou alguém mais habituado às nossas praxes legais, o texto fica mais obscuro e difícil de entender.

Um abraço

Carfer


----------



## cescato

Carfer said:


> Compreendo a sua dificuldade na tradução, sobretudo se a quiser fazer sem se afastar muito da sua literalidade.
> Eu diria assim, aderindo tanto quanto possível à letra:
> 
> "MEMORANDO/_PROTOCOLO_ DE ACORDO (_embora, se fosse eu a redigir o contrato, tê-lo-ia denominado "CONTRATO DE CESSÃO DE DIREITOS DE EDIÇÃO", que é aquilo que ele efectivamente é, ou algo com idêntico significado_) celebrado aos ... dias do mês de ... de 2008"
> ENTRE:
> 1º - XX, c/o YY, Inc. com sede em X Street, New York, N.Y. USA (a seguir designada por Proprietária) por um lado, e
> 2º-EDITORA X S/A, com sede na Av. T, ... - São Paulo - SP - Brasil – CEP (a seguir designada por Editora) por outro,
> tendo em conta que a Proprietária garante que é a única e exclusiva titular (*) dos direitos que são objecto do presente contrato e atendendo a que chegaram mutuamente a acordo sobre a obra intitulada YYYY, a seguir designada por Obra,
> é celebrado o presente contrato que se rege pelos termos e cláusulas seguintes (**):
> 1ª- Pelo presente contrato/_acordo_ a proprietária concede à Editora pelo prazo de sete anos, contados da data do presente acordo, licença exclusiva para traduzir a Obra para a língua portuguesa e para publicar e vender exemplares dessa tradução unicamente em forma de livro em edição comercial no território do Brasil..."
> 
> (*) traduzi owner por titular porque a alternativa que me parecia mais correcta face à natureza do direito (proprietário) coloca a questão da repetição de proprietário várias vezes na mesma frase, com significados diferentes. Titular é um termo genérico (menos preciso do que proprietário, claro) mas que não me parece desajustado no contexto.
> (**) esta frase não está no original, mas é necessária para fazer a ligação às claúsulas do contrato. Suponho que era aqui que estava a sua maior dificuldade. Pode ser suprimida, claro, mas para um falante do português, ou alguém mais habituado às nossas praxes legais, o texto fica mais obscuro e difícil de entender.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Carfer



Super super excelentes suas sugestões e observações. Tomei nota de tudo e corrigi minha versão.

Obrigada!...


----------

